# Mometasone Furoate Gel



## Melissa McClead (Nov 4, 2011)

Please help. I cannot find a HCPCS code for mometasone furoate gel which is injected into the sinuses to reduce chronic inflammation. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

Melissa McClead said:


> Please help. I cannot find a HCPCS code for mometasone furoate gel which is injected into the sinuses to reduce chronic inflammation. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Have to use the J3490 for an unclassified drug.  It does not have a HCPCS code at this time.


----------



## gbaynham (Jan 4, 2012)

*mometasone furoate gel*

I had this ques posed to me last week.  How would you bill the application of gel via nasal endoscopy?  Wouuld you just bill 31231 and the application of gel be part of the E/M?


----------

